# Dream without fear



## wheeziecat

I am getting a tattoo in honor of my father who is from Poland.  I am  having difficulty with making sure I am getting a correct translation of  several phrases I wish to incorporate in the tattoo design.  [...]

My mother has also asked for a translation of the phrase "*Dream without fear*" - meaning do not limit your aspirations based on being afraid you may not succeed. Go for what you want even if you may fail.  
Thank you!


----------



## Agiii

"Śnij bez lęku".


----------



## Thomas1

Nie bój się marzyć. -- literally "Don't be afraid to dream."

Nie lękaj się marzyć. -- literally "Don't fear to dream." 

[The translations are supposed to show approximately how the Polish sentences work].


----------



## Ben Jamin

Agiii said:


> "Śnij bez lęku".


Tutaj chodzi o to drugie znaczenie "dream": marzenie, aspiracja, ambicja.


----------



## Agiii

Ben Jamin said:


> Tutaj chodzi o to drugie znaczenie "dream": marzenie, aspiracja, ambicja.



"Śnić" też oznacza marzenie.

Mówi się przecież o "śnie o potędze".

Polecam PWN (ostatnie znaczenie): http://sjp.pwn.pl/haslo.php?id=2519902


----------



## Ben Jamin

Agiii said:


> "Śnić" też oznacza marzenie.
> 
> Mówi się przecież o "śnie o potędze".
> 
> Polecam PWN (ostatnie znaczenie): http://sjp.pwn.pl/haslo.php?id=2519902



Ale to nie jest znaczenie, które się łatwo kojarzy lze zdaniem "Śnij bez lęku". "Śnić" w znaczeniu "marzyć na jawie" jest jest na dalekim miejscu na liście znaczeń słowa "śnić".


----------



## Agiii

Ben Jamin said:


> Ale to nie jest znaczenie, które się łatwo kojarzy lze zdaniem "Śnij bez lęku". "Śnić" w znaczeniu "marzyć na jawie" jest jest na dalekim miejscu na liście znaczeń słowa "śnić".



Sorry, ale ja Ciebie naprawdę nie rozumiem. Jakie "marzyć na jawie"? "Śnić" oznacza "*bardzo czegoś chcieć i wyobrażać sobie to*" - jest na drugim miejscu w PWN: http://sjp.pwn.pl/szukaj/śnić . 

A czy się kojarzy czy nie to już kwestia indywidualna. Mnie się kojarzy, wersja Thomasa też jest dobra i na pewno "oczywistsza" niż moja, ale "nie bój się marzyć" to taki frazes, który każdy słyszał wiele razy, nie wiem co autor/ka pytania uznałby za lepsze na tatuaż.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Agiii said:


> Sorry, ale ja Ciebie naprawdę nie rozumiem. Jakie "marzyć na jawie"? "Śnić" oznacza "*bardzo czegoś chcieć i wyobrażać sobie to*" - jest na drugim miejscu w PWN: http://sjp.pwn.pl/szukaj/śnić .
> 
> A czy się kojarzy czy nie to już kwestia indywidualna. Mnie się kojarzy, wersja Thomasa też jest dobra i na pewno "oczywistsza" niż moja, ale "nie bój się marzyć" to taki frazes, który każdy słyszał wiele razy, nie wiem co autor/ka pytania uznałby za lepsze na tatuaż.


Słowniku PWN podaje znaczenie "bardzo czegoś chcieć i wyobrażać sobie to" na drugim miejscu po  "podczas snu widzieć coś lub przeżywać tak, jakby się to działo w rzeczywistości", ale to wcale nie znaczy aby te dwa znaczenia miały mieć mniej więcej tą samą wagę w zastosowaniu. Dla mnie słowo "Śnić"  kojarzy się przede wszystkim ze snem (spaniem), i bez specjalnego kontekstu tak będę to rozumiał. 
Żeby tłumaczyć sobie to słowo jako "marzenie w stanie obudzonym" musiałoby  ono zostać użyte w kontekście jasno na to wskazującym, którego to kontekstu nie ma moim zdaniem w twojej propozycji tłumaczenia.


----------



## the-great-vowel-shift

"Śnij bez lęku" doesn't work to me at all either. I instantly saw a sleeping person on reading this suggestion. The addition of "bez lęku" thus makes it a complete gibberish.

Thomas's suggestion is much clearer and gets the message across. I would definitely go for the former one, if I wanted to sound more casual, and for the latter one if I wanted the inscription to come across as more formal.


----------



## Thomas1

Agiii said:


> Sorry, ale ja Ciebie naprawdę nie rozumiem. Jakie "marzyć na jawie"? "Śnić" oznacza "*bardzo czegoś chcieć i wyobrażać sobie to*" - jest na drugim miejscu w PWN: http://sjp.pwn.pl/szukaj/śnić .
> 
> A czy się kojarzy czy nie to już kwestia indywidualna. Mnie się kojarzy, wersja Thomasa też jest dobra i na pewno "oczywistsza" niż moja, ale "nie bój się marzyć" to taki frazes, który każdy słyszał wiele razy, nie wiem co autor/ka pytania uznałby za lepsze na tatuaż.


I suggest we continue the discussion in English (the language of the original post).
Agiii, I'm wondering if your word choice was conditioned by something. Were you trying to find a synonym of "marzyć"? Can the word "śnić" be used more often than "marzyć" in the region of Poland where you come from? Or could you have been influenced by some language you learn?


----------

